# Σπαγειρία



## Idom (Feb 2, 2013)

Γεια σας σε όλους! 

Έχω την εξής απορία: γνωρίζετε την λέξη "σπαγειρία" και πούθε κρατάει η σκούφια της; 
Πριν 30 - και βάλε - χρόνια, μία κυρία (Σοφία Άντζακα) που ασχολείτο με εσωτερισμό, φιλοσοφία κ.λπ., είχε ιδρύσει ομώνυμες εκδόσεις για να εκδίδει δικά της βιβλία, βιβλία τού Γιουνγκ κ.ά.. Σήμερα δεν ζει πλέον. Ένας γνωστός της μού είχε πει τότε, ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από το σπάζω και εγείρω και συμβολίζει το συνεχές γκρέμισμα και ξανακτήσιμο τού εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού μας κόσμου. Δεν μού είχε πει ωστόσο αν η λέξη ήταν επινόηση τής Άντζακα ή άλλου. 
Πρόσφατα αναζήτησα την σπαγειρία σε λεξικά τής νέας και αρχαίας ελληνικής και δεν την βρήκα πουθενά. Στο διαδίκτυο, ο Γκούγκλης εμφανίζει λίγα links. Σε κάποια αναφέρεται ότι η λέξη είναι μεσαιωνική, ότι σχετίζεται με τον Παράκελσο και ότι ταυτίζεται με τον όρο "ιατρική αλχημεία"... Αλλά δεν δίνουν αναφορά προς συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. 
Εγώ θεωρώ πιθανότερο ότι είναι γλωσσοπλασία Άντζακας, αλλά μήπως γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο; 

Σάς ευχαριστώ! 
Idom


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες, Idom

Φαίνεται πως ο όρος είναι πιθανότατα αλχημιστική λεξιπλασία, από τα *σπάω* και *αγείρω*. Θα τον βρεις π.χ. (ως *spagiria*) στο αγγλικό βιβλίο από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα The Pharmaceutical Era, Vol. 13, D. O. Haynes & Company, 1895.

Και εδώ μια πιο πρόσφατη ιταλική ιστοσελίδα, που αναλύει την ετυμολογία.

Επίσης, εδώ (αξίζει τον κόπο) σε γαλλικό ετυμολογικό λεξικό του 1694.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2013)

Spagyric (pron.: /spəˈdʒɪrɨk/) is a name given to the production of herbal medicines using alchemical procedures... Origin: Greek: Spao, to tear open, + ageiro, to collect. It is a term probably first coined by Paracelsus. In its original use, the word spagyric was commonly used synonymously with the word alchemy, however, in more recent times it has often been adopted by alternative medicine theorists and various techniques of holistic medicine.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2013)

Πιο αναλυτική, βέβαια, η γερμανική βίκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

...και ο Μαρίνος ισοφαρίζει με εξαιρετικό αυτοκρατορικό σουτ αλά Μπεκενμπάουερ (μη μας δίνεις σημασία, idom).


----------



## Idom (Feb 2, 2013)

Υποκλίνομαι και σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!

Idom


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και ο Μαρίνος ισοφαρίζει με εξαιρετικό αυτοκρατορικό σουτ αλά Μπεκενμπάουερ (μη μας δίνεις σημασία, idom).


...με ένα σπαγυριστό σουτ, τα γκολπόστ τραντάζει, τα δίχτυα τινάζει και γκολ, γκολ, γκοόοοοοοοοοόοοοοοοοοόοοοοοοοοοοόλ!
Ορίστε; Το παράκελσα, ε; Τι να κάνω; Να μη σπανηγυρίσω;


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2013)

Μια ελάχιστη πινελιά, από τον Πάπυρο:

*σπαγυρία* και *σπαγειρία*, η, Ν· ονομασία τής νέας τότε επιστήμης τής χημείας που εμφανίστηκε στα τέλη τού 19ου αιώνα και διαδέχθηκε την αλχημεία.

Στο λήμμα *σπαγυρία* ο Δρανδάκης έχει καμιά εικοσαριά γραμμές.


----------



## cougr (Feb 3, 2013)

Στα αγγλικά συνήθως γράφεται ως _spagyria_ και είναι πολυσήμαντη λέξη. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται με τις ακόλουθες σημασίες.

Spagyria.....refers to the process of seperating a substance into its essentials-Mercury, Sulphur and Salt for example-purifying these ingredients, and then recombining them into a purified, exalted, regenerated body.

Spagyria is the Ancient Mystery Process of breaking something in order to rebuild, raise it into a new form. It is the basis of the Art of psychological and spiritual Transformation, of making a human being Whole.........Spagyria can act as a synonym for some forms of psychotherapy and spiritual disciplines that seek to transform a human being within the borders of one's lifetime.


----------



## Idom (Feb 3, 2013)

Nickel, ντροπής μου, αλλά κοίταξα μόνο σε λεξικά. Τις εγκυκλοπαίδιες τις σνομπάρω, αφού υπάρχει wikipedia, αλλά έλα που δεν μού πήγε το μυαλό να ψάξω για το λήμμα με λατινική γραφή... Γενικά έβαλα πολλά αυτογκόλ και ο daeman θα με βγάλει οφσάιντ.
Πάντως, δεν τα λέγει καλά ο Πάπυρος. Στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα η χημεία ήταν ήδη αναπτυγμένη. Νέα ήταν 100+ χρόνια πριν, με επίσημο μπαμπά τον Λαβουαζιέ που τον έφαγε ο Μαρά.

Cougr σ' ευχαριστώ! Αυτή, η δεύτερη σημασία είναι που ήξερα και εγώ από τα παλιά.

Idom


----------

